# Medical trade qualification badges



## Hunter (3 Aug 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone can point me to an official directive which states who is authorized to wear which medical trade qualification badge on the right sleeve of the DEU jacket.  I have heard many different _opinions _ on the subject, but I am looking for something official.  It's my understanding that the basic snake/staff is for QL3, snake/staff + laurel is QL5, snake/staff + crown is a 6A badge, etc... and that RQL3, RQL4, RQL6A etc, being medical assistants and not medical technicians are therefore not eligible to wear these badges.  If anyone can provide more info it would be much appreciated.


----------



## medicineman (3 Aug 2011)

The person you have to talk to is your RSM, as they've got the up to date/daily changing policy regarding Med Tech Boy Scout badges from the Branch CWO.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Aug 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> The person you have to talk to is your RSM, as they've got the up to date/daily changing policy regarding Med Tech Boy Scout badges from the Branch CWO.
> 
> MM



You'd like to think so, wouldn't you?  When in Ottawa, I heard several different opinions (and saw several different variations) as to which badge was which level.  From people of all ranks (CWO being the highest).


----------



## medicineman (4 Aug 2011)

There are opinons and there are orders...there is an order in place from the Branch Chief as to which (beep)ing badge is for what QL.  The problem of course is the badge was designed with Reg Force medics and other medical trades in mind, forgetting that our Reserve counterparts don't hold the same qualifications and there is no indicator on the badge to say they're PRes.  I used to be able to look at someone's garrison or DEU jacket and say "OK, that dude/ette is a 3, 4, 5A, 6A or 6B (when we had 6B Sgts)" when you're grabbing someone for whatever task.  Now we have to guess or ask them directly AND "Are you Reg or PRes" if you don't know them - something we get in Vic fairly frequently.  Of course, I don't have to worry all that much anymore about, but still do care (somewhat)  :. 

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Aug 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> There are opinons and there are orders...



I hear ya.   :nod:



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> Of course, I don't have to worry all that much anymore about, but still do care (somewhat)  :.



Yep, soon I won't have to worry either.   ;D


----------



## xo31@711ret (6 Aug 2011)

LOL! Crissakes MM, when we were at gag town BMC & I got promoted to sgt I asked the AO (you know who), the HWO (actually asked 2 or 3 during our time there), etc, etc...we kept getting different answers between no luarel, laurel, & crown....after 28 years & a year retirement I still don't know. I think I still have 3 sets of DEU with sgt chevrons all with different trade qual badges.....sadly don't think they fit anymore  ;D
-gerry


----------



## medicineman (6 Aug 2011)

I have the same problem with my Sgt tunics...2 different ones with different boy scout badges.  Maybe just give us some of those sticky badges that say "Hi My Name Is..." but instead saying "Hi, I'm a Reg/ResQL (whatever) Med Tech".  Think I'd get a suggestion award?

MM


----------

